# Okuma Azores 55s



## Yellaray 5 (Jul 6, 2017)

Excellent condition,no scratches or Nick's.Spooled with Pline Cxx 15#.Selling for $75 .Local pickup only,Dundalk Canton area.Hit me up at 443-991-1782.


----------

